# cpt  code 90384 denied



## bernielozada (Feb 6, 2018)

Recently receiving denials for cpt code 90384 stating it's an add-on code!  But we are billing 90384 with 96372.  Bcbs is the insurance.


----------



## dmortadha (Feb 26, 2018)

*CPT 90384 denied by BCBS of OK as an add-on code*

BCBS of OK is denying CPT 90384 as an add-on code. Customer service could not explain why this code is being denied, when it is not an add-on code. They suggested that I send a reconsideration request. I am also curious if anyone has an explanation for this denial. The remark code they are using is CO234 and N122.

I went into Availity, under "More", and Research Procedure Code Edits, and entered 90384 and 96372, and 90384 was disallowed . I then used J2790 Rho (D) and 96372 for the admin and both lines were allowed.


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 28, 2018)

Sounds like BCBS is following CMS coding guidelines. 90384 is a RBRVS Status I (Not valid for Medicare Purposes: Medicare uses another code for reporting of, and payment for, these services)  They want the normal IM admin code which as you see made it pay.


----------

